
App Maker, a New Build-Your-Own-Apps Tool Based on the One Google Uses Itself - nichodges
https://www.fastcompany.com/3066076/tech-forecast/meet-appmaker-a-new-build-your-own-apps-tool-based-on-the-one-google-uses-itse?partner=rss
======
anilgulecha
No direct link to this in OP. It's in limited preview, and you can get the
invite via
[https://gsuite.google.com/campaigns/index__appmakereap.html](https://gsuite.google.com/campaigns/index__appmakereap.html)

